# Mango Concentrates?



## Birkie (8/9/20)

I'm very new to DIY mixing, having embarked on this option during the early stages of Lockdown. I've placed DIY orders for recipes I have obtained from this Forum, which I thought would appeal to my taste. Several of these recipes use mango concentrates (different brands too), but in many cases, I cannot always find the specific mango mentioned in the recipe.
My interpretation of this is that "a mango is not (always) a mango" and that there are diverse tastes each mango concentrate could provide for each vaper.
I understand that each vaper will enjoy a specific mango, and I want to find that ONE or two that I will enjoy, without having to go through an experimentation programme. Has someone found the "ideal" mango...not overpoweringly sweet?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew (8/9/20)

Birkie said:


> I'm very new to DIY mixing, having embarked on this option during the early stages of Lockdown. I've placed DIY orders for recipes I have obtained from this Forum, which I thought would appeal to my taste. Several of these recipes use mango concentrates (different brands too), but in many cases, I cannot always find the specific mango mentioned in the recipe.
> My interpretation of this is that "a mango is not (always) a mango" and that there are diverse tastes each mango concentrate could provide for each vaper.
> I understand that each vaper will enjoy a specific mango, and I want to find that ONE or two that I will enjoy, without having to go through an experimentation programme. Has someone found the "ideal" mango...not overpoweringly sweet?


I see on the E-Liquid recipe calculator, often a few makes of one flavour are blended to get a more suitable flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (9/9/20)

Birkie said:


> I'm very new to DIY mixing, having embarked on this option during the early stages of Lockdown. I've placed DIY orders for recipes I have obtained from this Forum, which I thought would appeal to my taste. Several of these recipes use mango concentrates (different brands too), but in many cases, I cannot always find the specific mango mentioned in the recipe.
> My interpretation of this is that "a mango is not (always) a mango" and that there are diverse tastes each mango concentrate could provide for each vaper.
> I understand that each vaper will enjoy a specific mango, and I want to find that ONE or two that I will enjoy, without having to go through an experimentation programme. Has someone found the "ideal" mango...not overpoweringly sweet?


Hi @Birkie

On this forum specifically, FE (Flavors Express) Mango seems to be particularly popular, with very good reason - it is quite delicious and does not have some of the 'off' characteristics (such as over-ripeness) that some other mango concentrates can display.

@Rude Rudi rates it very highly and uses it in a number of his recipes (in some cases, such as in "Pango" {1} and "Mango Panna Cotta", as the primary flavor): https://alltheflavors.com/users/RudeRudi 

@Chukin'Vape also uses it in his "Bamango Ice" recipe: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/138541#bamango_ice_by_thefogvlog

Another mango concentrate that seems to be highly rated on this forum, but much more popular and widely used in general is FLV Mango. It is used as the 'only mango' (and not, as before FLV Mango and FE Mango came along often used to be the case, a number of mango concentrates blended in an attempt to create an acceptable mango, as @Stew mentioned) in a number of highly rated recipes, such as Shyndo's "Mango Sticky Rice", Fear's "Abuela", and ID10-T's "Mango Blossom Macaron".

I have had and used both, but the FLV Mango was a number of years ago (and there was quite a long period between when I had that and I first got the FE Mango), so I can't give you a good direct comparison. I think that they are relatively similar, but that the FE is a bit brighter, juicier, and just overall closer to a real, fresh, mango. Although I haven't done a side by side comparison, I'm relatively convinced that I personally prefer the FE.

The benefit of having the FLV Mango (if you are going to start with just one mango concentrate) is that you have access to many more published recipes that calls for specifically its use. I have subbed FLV Mango for FE Mango 1:1 on a number of occasions (including for the recipes I mentioned above), and I thought that it worked quite well (some concentrates, even if they are both good, still don't sub well for each other). However, it still won't be the exact recipe 'as intended' (more important for some; less important for others).

(Another two from a less 'major' flavour house that I have seen highly rated here would be the FSA/CBE Malaysian Double Mango and the FSA Malaysian Alphonso Mango. However, it seems that the former is quite similar to the FE Mango, only weaker in strength, and that most slightly prefer the FE Mango over the FSA Malaysian Double)

Ultimately, personal taste is still involved, so "to find that ONE or two that I will enjoy, without having to go through an experimentation programme" isn't always a case of following recommendations, but sometimes more of sheer luck (and sometimes the experimentation process is unavoidable)

Also check out this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-perfect-mango.t58638/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (9/9/20)

Here's a little help as well:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mango-ice-am-i-getting-it-right.t62357/

I'm also in search of the 'perfect mango' (at least according to my personalised taste)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Birkie (9/9/20)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Birkie
> 
> On this forum specifically, FE (Flavors Express) Mango seems to be particularly popular, with very good reason - it is quite delicious and does not have some of the 'off' characteristics (such as over-ripeness) that some other mango concentrates can display.
> 
> ...


Hi @Lingogrey. Thank you for this very comprehensive response. I certainly have taken much encouragement from it, and I'm sure some 'fruitful' experimentation will eventually provide a good outcome. Even more grateful for the thought and time put into your response! Thank you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (10/9/20)

Another good one is FA Mango Indian special:

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/mango-indian-special-concentrate-fa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (18/9/20)

Black Vapor published this recipe on their website
I mixed it up, with the ice component, and it's a really good recipe to start from. 








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Black Vapor published this recipe on their website
> I mixed it up, with the ice component, and it's a really good recipe to start from.
> 
> 
> ...




Something I have always been too afraid to ask.


If you take this BLCK recipe and exclude, for example, the 0.75% REKA orange juice will you be able to taste the difference between the two with a blind tasting? To take this further, if I replaced recipe 1 with recipe 2 during the evening would you know that something was "off" with the juice the next day?


----------



## NecroticAngel (18/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Something I have always been too afraid to ask.
> 
> 
> If you take this BLCK recipe and exclude, for example, the 0.75% REKA orange juice will you be able to taste the difference between the two with a blind tasting? To take this further, if I replaced recipe 1 with recipe 2 during the evening would you know that something was "off" with the juice the next day?


Depends on the strength of the concentrate and the amount used  if I take Raspberry out of my special bubblegum recipe it is not right at all. Can I taste Raspberry when I vape it? No. Does it change the flavor entirely? Yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/20)

Agreed. I'm only talking about an example like the BLCK one listed above.

I fully accept that if you removed lychee from Red Pill it would cause uncle Rob to have a heart attack.

My reason for asking is that I am somewhat taste challenged and am almost certain that I wouldn't notice the orange missing a day or more later.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

